# Can someone identify this plant please?



## JamesB (Sep 6, 2006)

I have compared this plant to several photo resources online and haven't been able to find an exact match. Though it looks very similiar to plants in either the Myriophyllum or Cabomba families I just haven't seen something that looks exactly like it... any help?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Its Cabomba sp. Carolina.


----------



## JamesB (Sep 6, 2006)

Simpte said:


> Its Cabomba sp. Carolina.


Most of the pictures I've seen of this plant have the stem and leaves, which do match mine, but mine very definitely has branches where as the other pictures of those that I've seen have none. That's what steared me away from that as an identification. Is my plant abnormal or have the five or six other pictures I've seen just not happened to have had branches?

That out of the way, what is the best way to propogate this plant? The bunch that's pictured above has grown from the short stems that I bought from an LFS and it seems to be flourishing quite well given that it's only two weeks old and has doubled in size. I'm interested in getting more of it spread throughout the back of my aquarium, how do I go about clipping or whatever method is necessary?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Its not common but does happen. When I kept this plant, it branched also. Easy to propagate. Just cut it right above or below a node. Replant the new cuttings or let them float till they develop roots and plant. Either way works.


----------

